# Southern Area "SolenTTeers" January Meet.



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Content of evening is yet to be confirmed but how about making in Wednesday 19th January.

Will probably include a cruise from point to point around the south somewhere. Exact location will depend on those attending so get your names down now.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

how long a trip you planning.... I work north pompey.. no jokes on the football draw...


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

I haven't been able to go to one of these for a few months now, but I can make this date.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We should be up for this. What is the proposed itinery?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bit of a slow start to the year, I am going to put this bac a week or so.
Meet on 26th Jan, location to suite those who are comming so post your interest and let me know.


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Sorry, I'm away on holiday that week, so I'll catch up with you all another time.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I should be about on the 26th - let me know where and when

Guy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice one Guy  and sorry Tony :? 
Aim to meet at the Sir john barleycorn and then go cruise for a while - i will post a route later.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark, I am up for that.

Cheers Richard

PS - You have PM


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jog said:


> i will post a route later.


That would be ace as I am totally hopeless with directions, for god's sake don't let me lead - I get lost even with my Sat Nav, much to my wife's amusement (all that money on the sat nav, still get lost, hahaha etc!!!)

Anyone going with an aftermarket exhaust, would like to hear some before I decide what to buy.

Guy


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Would like to join as well if all goes well picking the car up on Saturday, depends on the where as I have an early start on the Tursday (driving via DVLA in Portsmouth on my way to London to register my personal plate to the TT!

Will watch this thread!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

khewett said:


> Would like to join as well if all goes well picking the car up on Saturday, depends on the where as I have an early start on the Tursday (driving via DVLA in Portsmouth on my way to London to register my personal plate to the TT!
> 
> Will watch this thread!


We normally meet at around 7p.m. You can leave when ever you want.
I was at DVLA 2 days ago getting my plate registered. I was in there 5 mins max  .


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> I was at DVLA 2 days ago getting my plate registered. I was in there 5 mins max  .


Andrea bought you a plate for Christmas then 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

POO 

Am away and I would liked to have met up with you all and caught up with Guy to show him my Forge exhaust and compare our baseballs


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

That's a shame - was looking forward to inspecting your BaseBalls too! 

Wanted to hear what the Forge sounds like and also how it looks too. Oh, and the RS6's - actually was just planning to swap my keys with yours and hope you didn't notice :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Not strictly in a SolenTTer, but M40 meet is taking a long time to organise.

A blast down the A34 and M3 will run in my new Miltek and EBC Reds :wink:

Now watching post, see ya soon


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

will try & get along .... though depends on work.....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> POO
> 
> Am away and I would liked to have met up with you all and caught up with Guy to show him my Forge exhaust and compare our baseballs


John,
Could you make the meet if it was moved a day - i.e.Thursday.

Omen - you are more than welcome.

Richard - No, I have had the plate for a few years but htought it was time to put it on the TT.

Diblet - hope you can still make it.

All - once the date is confirmed (John :wink: ) I will post a meeting point and map etc.
I will also be arranging a cruise to the CC Trackday.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

More POO I am down in Devon and Cornwall all that week until the 30th 

Free the following week though :?

Many thanks Mark for the offer BTW....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

From now until Wednesday I will not be able to post so the plan is to meet at the Sir John Barleycorn Pub, 100yards South of Junction 1 of the M27.
Meeting time 7p.m.
I am sorry if I appear ill prepared but i had not realised that my trip to Jersey this weekend would continue until Tuesday afternoon  .
I will post a firmer Route on Wednesday morning.
Can you all please re-confirm your attendances over the weekend so i know where to plan the route to.
Cheers 
Jog


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Count me in - wanna get a listen to Omen's Milltek :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So reading through the threads we are meeting Wednesday 26th, John Barleycorn Pub, 100yards South of Junction 1 of the M27.

Meeting time 7p.m.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

omenn666

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 2&z=0&ar=Y

or post code 
SO40 2NP


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

just past through your territory and I'm sure I saw john but he didn't flash back!!!!  guess I was too quick !!!!!  
ANT


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dibblet said:


> omenn666
> 
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 2&z=0&ar=Y
> 
> ...


Map there is not quite accurate. Heading from the M3 on the M27, come off at junction 1 and turn left. Then take the first left (100 yards) and follow road round to the left to the pub (it is in a cul-de-sac).


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Jog

may not be able to make it. if not there by 7.30.. Work getting in the way . but hey it pays some bills...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi all

Will be setting off about 4:30 so will need confirmation all is well before then.

Omen


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

All Ok with me.
the attendees so far are as follows
Jog
JRV
Omen666
Mighty Tee ( later )
Gizmo

I am still waiting to hear from:
Digimeister
Markebears

Wanted to come but cant:
260BHP
TTotal
Dibblet
S4Tony
Wilbur 101

All in all, it could be better but still not too bad concidering the time of year.

if anyone else wants to join in send me a pm or just turn up.

I have a cruise in mind an will let you know when we meet up.

See you all at 7p.m.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi all, good to meet you to night. Thanks for organising Jog.

A good cruise through the New Forest....fook me...was that a donkey at the side of the road!!!

Thanks to the taxi driver for letting us past :wink:

A couple of pics, a bit difficult getting good shots in the dark whilst trying to stop shaking in the cold wind....

My drive home to Woodstock was quicker than drive down to Solent....52 minutes.

Omen

"Where the fook are we :?: "










"Nah I think warming your hands on your Nutts is better than in the fleece pockets" Apologies Guy :wink: oh and Nutts :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Hi all, good to meet you to night. Thanks for organising Jog.
> 
> A good cruise through the New Forest....fook me...was that a donkey at the side of the road!!!
> 
> ...


Omen

Good to meet you too m8.

A very enjoyable evening. thanks to those who came along.

Bring on the summer [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice drive through the forest, using lanes which are best driven in the dark.....

Damien - like the caption, it was a good job I didnt have my hands in my trouser pockets else people might have gotten the wrong impression.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Damien - like the caption, it was a good job I didnt have my hands in my trouser pockets else people might have gotten the wrong impression.


So, just getting the wrong impression of me then eh? :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Damien - like the caption, it was a good job I didnt have my hands in my trouser pockets else people might have gotten the wrong impression.
> ...


Sorry couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Sorry couldn't resist :wink:


Having stitched up us "southerners" , are you wondering why no-one wants to be stitched up in Oxfordshire? :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ANT said:


> just past through your territory and I'm sure I saw john but he didn't flash back!!!!  guess I was too quick !!!!!
> ANT


ANT I am in Devon and Cornwall all this week, back in Hants 31st Jan.
If your number is AR 78 or similar then I think I saw you on the Friday 21st headin East on the otherside of the road as I was heading for Plymouth !

Glad you lot had a nice mini meet, will catch you on the next one :wink:


----------

